# what i know about fishing plastic worms.



## 200racing (Mar 12, 2012)

what i know (or at what i think i know). i wrote this to help a guy on another forum who is just starting out.
thought i would share it here,might help someone out.

i started out pond fishing and transfered over to lakes.from reading on here i use lighter gear than alot of guys do. i cant really think of anytime when this has hurt me or lost me a fish.

rods:
6'6'' med.light spinner, 8lb big game: small plastics weightless or 1/8oz with 1/0 hooks.

7' x-fast med spinner, 30lb spiderwire w/ 12lb flouro leader: larger weightless,shakey head,t-rig,flukes,dropshot and finess c-rig.

7' moderate med. heavy baitcaster with 12lb biggame(hope to soon replace w/ a fast carrot stik and shimano caius which will get the braid/flouro treatment ): heavy t-rig and c-rig.

line:
i use trilene big game for my mono. i started using braid and flouro this year,before that i just used mono. i think flouro is the ticket for worm fishing. it is very sensitivy, abrasion resistant, invisible under water and sinks. the sinking factor is great in the wind since it goes below the surface and you can stay in contact with the bait much better than braid and mono the float and get wind arches killing your feel.
the only down sides is lack of managbility,cost, and knots can break easily if tied wrong.
to make my dollar go futher i fill half my spool with mono then uni-to-uni braid till i fill the spool up then uni-to-uni flouro and about 20ft of flouro. so far i am loving braid on my spinning gear and my dad has the same line set up on his baitcaster and likes it.

worms:
shakey head
gambler gigi stick,watermelon w/redflake,redbug; bigbites sqirrell tail,watermelon w/redflake. used on a 1/4 oz ball jighead. any straight worm will work but if it doesnt have floating qualities they will fall over unless fished on a standup jig head.

c-rig
lizards 6-8'' have plenty of zooms but im changing over to bigbites kriet tale and yum salemander yums .watermelon w/redflake,junebug,watermelon w/ chartues tail.in ponds i used to tear em up on black w/ blue tail but havent seen then in stores in a while. i also have big ribbon tails i,watermelon w/redflake,motor oil chartues and black they dont seem to do as well.

dropshot.
dont waste money on specialty weights just get bass casting weights. really any plastic will work i havent done it enough to be very helpful here but ive read of some cravy stuff like wacky rigged lizards.

t-rig
baby brush hog; watermelon w/redflake,junebug
u-tail worms;redshad,watermelon w/redflake,junebug
lizards same as c-rig
trickworms;redshad,watermelon w/redflake,junebug,white,pink,lime.

weightless; either baby brush hogs or trick worms.

i have a lot more plastics i have picked up on sale to try or only use in specail situations.
the ones listed above are the ones that are the most consistent for me.


----------

